# Cross Stitch ... Another Obsession



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup, another obsession. And another collection of unfinished and unstarted projects. I finished this piece (terrible picture) during the snowy winter days early in 1998. The company that designed the pattern also designed and sold the matching mats for framing. So I bought the mats, had it framed, and put it away until I found just the right place to hang it. Check out the lower right hand corner of the mat ... a snowman and a little white snowdog. Little did I know that 9 mos. after I finished this piece I would have a little white snowdog of my own. So this hangs year round in the dog room, too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work Mary! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm recovering from my cross stitch addiction:HistericalSmiley: gosh I use to spend hours doing that. I remember how relaxing it was.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, do you do any cross stitch anymore? I still love doing it but when I have a few minutes to sit I want to sit with the dogs and they want to help!! I always have a piece in progress but usually only work on it if I am waiting somewhere dogless, like at the garage waiting for an oil change ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I do, I have many of my books and threads, I was so into the whole thing for many years, but my eyes finally gave out:blush: if I were home I would take a couple pictures of my cross stitch, but won't be home till Spring.
I'd love to see more of your work. It was so relaxing


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I used to cross stich many years ago when the kids were little. I only finished one bowling towel for my husband when he was stationed in Alaska. I would start one project get bored with it start another and so on and so forth. I had tons of unfinished projects. Lol. I think i have ADHD or maybe it's the gemini in me i can never concentrate on just one thing i always have to have many things going at once. :blush:

Here's a quilt that Paula did for me for my birthday one year. The picture doesn't do it justice it's just gorgeous. :heart:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Absolutely stunning quilt, Debbie!! When it comes to these projects I either suffer from ADD or "fear of completion" syndrome!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never liked cross stitching. Don't know why. Because I love embroidery and tapestry. I have embroidered tableclothes. Here are some pictures of the tapestry I made.
View attachment 91785
View attachment 91786

View attachment 91787

It took me years to finish that Christmas embroidery. Was not very motivated at the time. Bought it in France when visiting my mom to have something to do.
View attachment 91788

View attachment 91789


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, here's a sampling of the cross stitch. There's more here and pieces that I've given to my mother and my sister. I love seeing their pieces, not because I made them, but because they love them enough to keep them hanging year round.

Kitchen Wall Gallery










Snowman Under Construction - this makes me laugh but was tough on the eyes ... it was done on black linen










Primitive Santa Sampler










The Herb Garden hangs in my kitchen










These two hang in a bathroom



















Maltese Purse


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MARY MARY MARY, I love love love THE MALTESE PURSE:wub:, I gave many of my cross stitch pieces away to, I always hid my initials in my cross stitch, my friends looked and looked and could never find them lol, I had to show them where I put them:HistericalSmiley:
I love your samplers Mary, I also made quilt square ones like the one on your kitchen wall
Funny story, back in 1978 I cross stitched a victorian boy and girl, 12 by 22, when I finished them I framed them but to this day I have never hung them:blush: the boy looks alot like my grandson, and the girl looks alot like my granddaughter, isn't that strange, maybe one day I will give them to them.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow you guys!!!! Lovely lovely work!!! Esp loved that quilt with the birds and flowers...so feminine and pretty!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Janine, the tapestries are beautiful. I especially like the hunting dog. And your embroidery is gorgeous ... so elegant.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> I never liked cross stitching. Don't know why. Because I love embroidery and tapestry. I have embroidered tableclothes. Here are some pictures of the tapestry I made.
> View attachment 91785
> View attachment 91786
> 
> ...


 
wow I love the first picture


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> Wow you guys!!!! Lovely lovely work!!! Esp loved that quilt with the birds and flowers...so feminine and pretty!


 
Amazing work everyone!  The quilt with the birds and flowers was made for me by Paula (Matilda's mommy) for my birthday, i just love that quilt, it holds a special place in my heart. :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Amazing work everyone!  The quilt with the birds and flowers was made for me by Paula (Matilda's mommy) for my birthday, i just love that quilt, it holds a special place in my heart. :heart:


 

I love you Debbie:hugging:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wow there are so many talented ladies on SM!! I'm so impressed by all of your artworks :thmbup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - gorgeous work. :aktion033: Nothing like seeing handcrafts. I used to do cross stitch and then my MIL introduced me to counted cross stitch and I did that a lot and some needlepoint and crewel. I have the pieces hanging in Vermont and some pillows there. I'll have to take pictures when I go up next weekend. But it was my eyesight that ended it too.:blink: I just couldn't see well enough a few years back. I was able to finish everything except one piece that my MIL finished for me. I had about 90% of it done. Now I'm happy with my knitting. Easier on the eyes.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Mary, you are sooo good ^_^


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> MARY MARY MARY, I love love love THE MALTESE PURSE:wub:, I gave many of my cross stitch pieces away to, I always hid my initials in my cross stitch, my friends looked and looked and could never find them lol, I had to show them where I put them:HistericalSmiley:
> I love your samplers Mary, I also made quilt square ones like the one on your kitchen wall
> Funny story, back in 1978 I cross stitched a victorian boy and girl, 12 by 22, when I finished them I framed them but to this day I have never hung them:blush: the boy looks alot like my grandson, and the girl looks alot like my granddaughter, isn't that strange, maybe one day I will give them to them.


Paula, I think they would be honored to have them. After my mom died I hung one she did for me that says: when the well is dry, we know the worth of water! 
hugs,
sandi


----------

